# Feeding Breeders



## Riley Williams (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello! This year I will be getting my first Boer goat. I currently raise dairy does, but I believe feeding is different. I'll be showing her as a breeder. What do you guys feed/suggest for your breeders?!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!:cowboy:
Pets only, no help for you. Sorry.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hello: Welcome to TGS. Don't have an answer for your question either.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

We don't show dairy so I don't know the difference, but you do want a meat breeder to show similar to a market or meat goat. Ie focus on muscle and form. You won't be showing udders but proper form and development is still important there too. My oldest son showed his doe in the 4-h meat doe class and overall was judged the same as the market animals, but that varies to for registered shows. We feed sunglo lamb and show rite supreme doe for her vs sunglo lamb and show maker Glen Martin Advancer for the wether (and the doe got more hay then the wether too). But this was at the recommended of our leader per her daughters coach. Clipping the doe was different compared to clipping the wether but again I don't know the difference of clipping a dairy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@HoosierShadow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Somehow I missed this, I'm so sorry. I don't know what the difference is with feeding Dairy, or what kind of breeding goats you will be up against. Here, we show against others who also attend ABGA shows.
You want that front end power, long, level, muscled look with good condition. Don't let her get fat, but if she compares to a dairy goat in width, you either need to feed her up more, or consider her a learning project and look into something with more structure for the next year (hope that makes sense).

We love our goats, and they do well in the county fairs, but we need wider front ends, and more frame/structure = bigger, wider built does. 

I'm not sure what show feeds are available in your area, but a good show feed, regular fecal checks would be a good way to start. 
We aren't able to get a reasonable priced show feed in our area (working on it though), so we use a 16% pelleted feed and top dress with Amplify or some Power Fuel (basically same thing but Amplify has more copper), and a little bit of calf manna. 
Our does under 6 months old pretty much get fed free choice, I fill the feeder 2x a day and try to make it so it lasts them until nearly the next feeding but where they have an appetite to start digging in when I pour the feed the next time.

Weigh her so you know what she weighs and how she is gaining depending on her age. 
Offer good hay and minerals. 

Post pictures if you have any


----------

